# Preference for Skinny Women = Small Penis?



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

L'Empereur said:


> dafuq??
> 
> .......


I think Cephalonimbus or whoever told him that, is watching too much weird porn...


----------



## HighClassSavage (Nov 29, 2012)

What the fuck? How can anyone say there is any logic behind this theory? If anything it would be more logical to say having a small penis correlates to a preference for smaller vaginas. Hey, following this line of logic, might as well say men with small penises enjoy giving anal sex more than vaginal. Unless there are some statistics out there that can support this, all I can do is face palm.

Damn, I wonder what would happen if my dick was ten inches long? Would I want to fuck Oprah Winfrey or Queen Latifah? Can't believe I'm saying this but I'm glad my dick isn't that big. 

At least now I know that Brad Pitt must have a small penis. Right?


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

ilphithra said:


> I think Cephalonimbus or whoever told him that, is watching too much weird porn...


*clears internet history*
What an outrageous accusation!


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Damn, I wonder what would happen if my dick was ten inches long? Would I want to fuck Oprah Winfrey or Queen Latifah?


Might want to try a horse or an elephant with 10 inches... 



TheLaughingMan said:


> At least now I know that Brad Pitt must have a small penis. Right?


Angelina Jolie wasn't always a walking skeleton. Do check out the movie "Hackers" and then come back to me.


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

android654 said:


> Couldn't make it past forty seconds. I could feel myself forgetting algebra as she spoke.


quick show me the mathematical proof for E = MC^2


----------



## HighClassSavage (Nov 29, 2012)

ilphithra said:


> Might want to try a horse or an elephant with 10 inches...
> 
> 
> Angelina Jolie wasn't always a walking skeleton. Do check out the movie "Hackers" and then come back to me.


Hahaha ok, that is a much better proportion I admit. Actually I have seen Hackers and yes, Angelina Jolie was fucking gorgeous (still is!). Was just trying to make a point.


----------



## Elodin (Feb 10, 2013)

Nitou said:


> Warning: This post is extremely offensive, sexist, racist, misogynistic, misandric, dehumanizing, horrible, and mostly pointless. If you read on, there is a risk that you will be made to feel insecure and your self-esteem harmed. Proceed with caution.
> 
> One time my ex-husband told me that he was no longer attracted to me because I was skinny when we married, I had gained weight and my butt was too big. LOL. I think he was trying to hurt my feelings. In case you think maybe he was just trying to offer some constructive criticism, I had already been refusing him sexually for a long time. It was that bad. I had told him what was wrong with his personality and how to fix it but he refused. And it’s not like I never complained about _his_ size in a mean-spirited way. Yeah, that one brought out the worst in me.
> 
> ...


























I wasn't really sure which more accurately conveyed my thoughts, so I decided to post all of them. 

If you are trolling, I'll give you a 4/10 since you got me to respond. Next time you should try to spark more anger and hate, trolling is all about riling up your audience. 


On the off chance you are not trolling, I will give a serious response...
Christ no. Physically I like fit women and flexible women. I also desire women who will run, hike, and go rock-climbing with me. This tends to have me interested in skinnier women. They also tend to be taller women, about 5'8'' to 5'11"ish. Also, too much fat just looks unhealthy, even prior to obesity to a degree.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

@Elodin, how long is your penis?


----------



## Sun Lips (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm petite, not particularly skinny (about 5'2, 110 lbs) with a big ass.

My boyfriend is.. gifted.

It is glorious.


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

SpiritedAstray said:


> I'm petite, not particularly skinny (about 5'2, 110 lbs) with a big ass.
> 
> My boyfriend is.. gifted.
> 
> It is glorious.












Somehow it seems like this post and your avatar go hand in hand...


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

The more I read, the weirder and better this thread gets. It needs some Dule Hill popcorn action.


----------



## Elodin (Feb 10, 2013)

drmiller100 said:


> @_Elodin_, how long is your penis?


I've no ruler or measuring tape available at the moment, but right around an inch extended past a $20 bill I measured it against. So 7-7.25 inches.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Elodin said:


> I've no ruler or measuring tape available at the moment, but right around an inch extended past a $20 bill I measured it against. So 7-7.25 inches.


do you ever bottom out?


----------



## Elodin (Feb 10, 2013)

drmiller100 said:


> do you ever bottom out?


It has happened once, when I was somewhat over-enthusiastic...It's not really an issue if you take things slowly. At least, it hasn't been for me


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Elodin said:


> It has happened once, when I was somewhat over-enthusiastic...It's not really an issue if you take things slowly. At least, it hasn't been for me


taking things slowly is fun once in a while, as is pounding hard and fast once in a while. Pounding hard and fast from behind is a recipe to bottom out. have you bottomed out in big girls?


----------



## Zeptometer (Dec 5, 2010)

Nitou said:


> Warning: This post is extremely offensive, sexist, racist, misogynistic, misandric, dehumanizing, horrible, and mostly pointless. If you read on, there is a risk that you will be made to feel insecure and your self-esteem harmed. Proceed with caution.
> 
> One time my ex-husband told me that he was no longer attracted to me because I was skinny when we married, I had gained weight and my butt was too big. LOL. I think he was trying to hurt my feelings. In case you think maybe he was just trying to offer some constructive criticism, I had already been refusing him sexually for a long time. It was that bad. I had told him what was wrong with his personality and how to fix it but he refused. And it’s not like I never complained about _his_ size in a mean-spirited way. Yeah, that one brought out the worst in me.
> 
> ...


PFFFF

From the title I expected this to be a dumb thread but that's hilarious

I'd say I'm average sized (or maybe a little bit less? who cares), and I generally prefer girls with who are a nice healthy weight, larger than the hollywood "ideal", but still fairly trim, which is what, if I'm not mistaken, is supposed to be normal for women. That being said, it's not impossible for me to find a fat girl attractive. It's less about appearance, and more about personality and wellbeing. If somebody runs and works out really hard but just eats too much, and is therefore overweight but still atheletic and fit, I don't give two shits about them being fat. If someone is trim but sedentary and just refrains from eating, likewise, I'm not interested.


----------



## Nitou (Feb 3, 2010)

You know when you’re so bored that your mind involuntarily wanders off? That was the video with the blond girl. I don’t even know what she said.

I'm in New Relationship Energy with my best friend. ^^ 

I got myself an IUD in anticipation. But he got kind of mad when I told him about it. (What?! Why?) He was concerned about my health… and he awkwardly explained that he was concerned about hurting me. Oh. I was skeptical. “They” say the IUD doesn’t interfere with sex. It’s in your uterus, he's not. Well "they" are wrong! (The first statement, not the second.) (Albeit, I’ve read that it is possible to penetrate the cervix???) That stupid infertility device drained my life energy and libido and made my uterus too tender for the rocking. But I was attached to the $500 I’d spent on it. Fail. 

Finally I had it pulled out. We still had issue during sex. It was uncomfortable. I was trying to relax and let him in. I told my uterus to get up out of the way. She wouldn’t listen. So I told him, “There’s a problem. I can’t relax.” He said “Just relax… Submit!” I’ll be damned, it worked. My uterus listens to him and not to me. She’s probably still mad at me for getting the IUD while he was against it.


----------



## Elodin (Feb 10, 2013)

drmiller100 said:


> taking things slowly is fun once in a while, as is pounding hard and fast once in a while. Pounding hard and fast from behind is a recipe to bottom out. have you bottomed out in big girls?


Oh I meant starting off slowly, not taking it slowly the entire time. Once a woman is sufficiently aroused I've not had any issues with going quickly. The only time I have bottomed out would have been when I basically skipped the entire foreplay stage because I was too focused on not screwing up. Whoops...

And I've never been with what most people would consider a big girl. I'm not generally attracted to them and I've yet to find one that I've had any interest in dating.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

- Some sexually insecure men (and various things can cause sexual insecurity; certainly penis size for one) will prefer the cultural standard for their ego.

- For another type of sexually insecure male, theres a complicated psychology of the "beta-male" at play. They feel a sense of inferiority, and they don't want to feel that. Some men are perfectly fine with not being some dominant alpha mook - but this type of guy wants to be macho, and naturally is not. You see this type getting into things like pick up artistry and whining about being friend zoned a lot. They pipe up with unwarranted aggressiveness, awkwardly, and end up puffing up and backing down, foolishly, a lot. Anyway, this sort of guy who fetishizes very thin women wants someone small in stature so he can feel more dominant.

- The socially maladjusted nerd type, whos insecure in his sexuality has probably only learned about sexuality through internet porn, and his sex drive is wrapped up in the current cultural standard. He doesn't necessarily seek out a very thin woman for an ego fix, and he isn't too concerned with being alpha, he has simply warped his sexual preferences from passively allowing the cultural standard to seep in via porn.

The guys I have known who are secure, have a healthy attitude toward women, and aren't socially awkward, seem to have more reasonable perceptions of whats attractive. It could be a variety of things, or just "not too too thin or too too overweight" -- a sort of "healthy" *range* instead of a specific body fetish. That to me seems to be "normal." 

Thin fetishism is in fact a fetish, and some of the insecure beta-males might try to argue that its a matter of biology driving them to find the "fittest" mate, but in medical science, you will find that being at the heavier end of your healthy weight range is more healthy than being even at the thinner end of your healthy weight range. The figures revered in media and porn are often actually under the healthy weight range, so: skinny doesn't necessarily imply healthy and fit. When a woman is ovulating, her face gets more symmetrical, and her voice pitch gets slightly higher, and she retains a little bloat around the breasts and tummy. The fetish for a completely flat stomach is an unnatural expectation for women. They naturally retain a little padding there to protect the womb, and its a sign of fertility.

Another even more odious example of thin fetishism can be found in men who fetishize youth - the "teen" fetish. Not all of them prefer the very thin teen girls, but many do. There are different theories on that one: its "forbidden" and a lot of people like sex thats not culturally acceptable.. the thrill of doing something wrong excites them. Another theory is that they suffered a profound unrequited love at a certain young age and their attraction never aged past that point. Typically, a person's attraction will age, so that they are attracted to people closer to their own age range. A psychological trauma can affect that.

(2:36:48 PM) friend: "It could be a variety of things, or just "not too too thin or too too overweight" -- a sort of "healthy" range instead of a specific body fetish."
(2:36:51 PM) friend: definitely that
(2:40:05 PM) me: mhmmm.. i think its often men who get into photos of body porn that end up with weird ideas about how a woman should look too. in body fetish/ body image porn, the same thing again and again doesn't work for them, they get into something that slightly deviates.. you'll see them get into photoshopping of an even longer torso, breasts that are even higher up on the body, elongated legs, something, different things, until its not just an average healthy body but a lot of times, with photoshopping, its something not even possible, or its an anomalous body shape that did occur naturally but in no way is it more fertile than your average healthy woman. it then affects their relationships because they can't "get a girlfriend" whos "that 'hot' " and so you have perfectly attractive women suffering in their relationships due to these warped standards. 
(2:42:31 PM) friend: they retreat into porn because they're socially retarded and clueless about what a woman looks like, and because they retreat into porn they become socially retarded and clueless about what a woman looks like, so they retreat into porn . . etc
(2:42:52 PM) friend: positive feedback loop of fucked
(2:43:09 PM) me: precisely, which sums up the exp of the socially awkward sub-type i mentioned

Anyway, I know a lot of hataz are naysaying your theory here, but I think theres certainly something to sexually insecure men buying into a dumb cultural fetish, or just forming fetish for a submissive looking form, among various other reasons for a thin fetish. Absolutely. 

*And to those who think that a woman must "b a 'fatty!11'" to speculate on this, well firstly you're stupid, and fuck you, secondly, I was a sociology major, psych minor, and am absolutely obsessed with understanding sexuality (and am a completely average weight.) 

Now bring on the insecure guys to whine about my post~


----------



## strangestdude (Dec 8, 2011)

Nitou said:


> Warning: This post is extremely offensive, sexist, racist, misogynistic, misandric, dehumanizing, horrible, and mostly pointless. If you read on, there is a risk that you will be made to feel insecure and your self-esteem harmed. Proceed with caution.
> 
> One time my ex-husband told me that he was no longer attracted to me because I was skinny when we married, I had gained weight and my butt was too big. LOL. I think he was trying to hurt my feelings. In case you think maybe he was just trying to offer some constructive criticism, I had already been refusing him sexually for a long time. It was that bad. I had told him what was wrong with his personality and how to fix it but he refused. And it’s not like I never complained about _his_ size in a mean-spirited way. Yeah, that one brought out the worst in me.
> 
> ...


:wink:


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

L said:


> @Promethea
> 
> I find skinnier women most attractive myself and I'm starting to wonder what kind of factors play into all of it...
> 
> ...


I definitely think childhood traumas influence these things. There is very limited information on any of this, but I can try.

It was my own childhood trauma that shaped the few vague physical preferences that I have. It took a lot of introspection to get there, to -feel- my way through my associations and reflect a lot. Like, why do I feel a slight twinge of anger at a certain feature, or why does this one make me feel safe, and warm? And now I think I have actualized it pretty well. I have certainly deviated from it at times, but the attraction that I feel toward it is simply stronger than what I can feel toward other types that I _can_ be attracted to.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Promethea said:


> We discussed your personal style of attraction, which I think is normal - its anything within a range, whatever you seem to like as a whole picture with personality influencing it a lot. I do get that.
> 
> I have tried for a long time to see if theres any correlations between mbti type and attraction style, but I haven't come up with anything. I can think of some stereotypes, like, Se doms likely valuing the conventional -- however I have seen way too many instances where thats totally not true. And I have known of some Ni doms to prefer the very conventional standard which seems counterintuitive. I think type explains very little of sexual preference, but it could possibly explain some sexual attitudes -- like, the novelty types seeking more novelty in sex (though I have seen some non-novelty types seek it as well.) *shrugs*


You should make a thread on it, sounds like there would be quite a bit to discuss.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

drmiller100 said:


> I am an ENTP. I was raised to be HIGHLY analytical, and to value Ti.
> 
> I have no, nada, zilcho S of any kind. I do not care what women look like, as long as I consider them "sexy". And sexy is almost entirely Ti and Fe based for me.
> 
> ...


 Oh, PerC, never change.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

android654 said:


> You should make a thread on it, sounds like there would be quite a bit to discuss.


It would be a mess.. last time, I just had an angry person flog me for suggesting Fe could give a person more of a tendency toward something in attraction.. *siiiigh*


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Promethea said:


> It would be a mess.. last time, I just had an angry person flog me for suggesting Fe could give a person more of a tendency toward something in attraction.. *siiiigh*


It's interesting how people cling to type like it was a brand. Too bad, the concept sounded interesting.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

android654 said:


> It's interesting how people cling to type like it was a brand. Too bad, the concept sounded interesting.


I agree with android.



Promethea said:


> It would be a mess.. last time, I just had an angry person flog me for suggesting Fe could give a person more of a tendency toward something in attraction.. *siiiigh*


It probably doesn't help that your post rank is "the juggernaut of the conspiracy" and you are fairly well known for having knowledge about sexuality.

Just sayin' >.>

Where is that other thread that you are referring to? I still want to read it.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

L said:


> I agree with android.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that thread was a long time ago.. dunno how id even begin to search for it at this point. ):


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Promethea said:


> that thread was a long time ago.. dunno how id even begin to search for it at this point. ):


Wasn't this, was it?
http://personalitycafe.com/sex-relationships/76506-body-image-guilt-media-throughout-decades.html


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

L said:


> Wasn't this, was it?
> http://personalitycafe.com/sex-relationships/76506-body-image-guilt-media-throughout-decades.html


nah. that one was pretty chill.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Promethea said:


> nah. that one was pretty chill.


I've found about 4-5 different threads it could be about, I'm sure it's in one of them lol.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

L said:


> I've found about 4-5 different threads it could be about, I'm sure it's in one of them lol.


if you see an angry socionics guy ranting at me about Fe specifically - probs.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Promethea said:


> if you see an angry socionics guy ranting at me about Fe specifically - probs.


I was just looking for threads in the Sex and Relationships sub forum that you have created. I wasn't really looking for that exact fight lol, just the information that you alluded to that got you yelled at by "an angry socionics guy".


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

L said:


> I and you are fairly well known for having knowledge about sexuality.
> 
> Just sayin' >.>
> 
> .



WHAT??? @Promethea, You know a lot about sexuality? How do I learn more about your sexuality?

(grins!!!!)


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

drmiller100 said:


> WHAT??? @_Promethea_, You know a lot about sexuality? How do I learn more about your sexuality?
> 
> (grins!!!!)


u so funne.....



L said:


> I agree with android.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

drmiller100 said:


> WHAT??? @Promethea, You know a lot about sexuality? How do I learn more about your sexuality?
> 
> (grins!!!!)


I'm a succubus. <-- most of what ppl need to know. I'm totes not joking, either.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

L said:


> Where is that other thread that you are referring to? I still want to read it.


blah. ive just developed a boundless apathy for some things and stuff and this is one


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Promethea said:


> I'm a succubus. <-- most of what ppl need to know. I'm totes not joking, either.


I thought you were a reptile... 

















:laughing:


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

L said:


> I thought you were a reptile...


Oh how I wish.. then dukat would really date me.


----------



## BarryO (Mar 13, 2013)

Nitou said:


> Warning: This post is extremely offensive, sexist, racist, misogynistic, misandric, dehumanizing, horrible, and mostly pointless. If you read on, there is a risk that you will be made to feel insecure and your self-esteem harmed. Proceed with caution.
> 
> One time my ex-husband told me that he was no longer attracted to me because I was skinny when we married, I had gained weight and my butt was too big. LOL. I think he was trying to hurt my feelings. In case you think maybe he was just trying to offer some constructive criticism, I had already been refusing him sexually for a long time. It was that bad. I had told him what was wrong with his personality and how to fix it but he refused. And it’s not like I never complained about _his_ size in a mean-spirited way. Yeah, that one brought out the worst in me.
> 
> ...



Being fat is wrong and shortens your life expectancy, dont do !


----------



## Nitou (Feb 3, 2010)

BarryO said:


> Being fat is wrong and shortens your life expectancy, dont do !


That's great advice. Last time I had a checkup, the doctor said I'm in excellent health.


----------



## BarryO (Mar 13, 2013)

Are you a size queen then? like what is your requirements for penis size?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Your ex-husband is a complete douche who should be forced to spend the rest of his sorry existence being sat on by very large women. 

I happen to be a proponent of "...More cushion for the pushin" myself. I like my women curvy, sultry, and voluptuous (all these "starving waif" models make me ill). All you men who like their women bony and rail thin are welcome to them (I blame the whole "sickly skinny women" movement on Twiggy). 

I do agree that a man and woman should fit together nicely, however, from what I have read and experienced, a woman's vagina is generally more "adjustable" than the man's penis when it comes to "fit."


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

I prefer smaller, petite women and I'm bigger (in penis size anyway). :/ Quite the predicament. I can't really change my aesthetic preferences, just hope a smaller girl is capable of handling slightly above average (or what is considered slightly above).


----------



## Nitou (Feb 3, 2010)

BarryO said:


> Are you a size queen then? like what is your requirements for penis size?


Huh? How does that follow?


----------



## SuburbanLurker (Sep 26, 2010)

Why does this thread exist and, more concerning, why are people taking it seriously?


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

SuburbanLurker said:


> Why does this thread exist and, more concerning, why are people taking it seriously?


It's the internet...

We take *everything *_too _seriously...


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm average and really don't have a strong preference for one body type: slim, toned, curvy, and everything in between. All work.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

GYX_Kid said:


> I dunno, if smaller women have tighter holes then maybe a small penis could be considered reasonable for that.
> But you could also stick a bigger penis in there with a little effort, usually. It might even make things better.
> 
> Skinniness in women (not to an extreme) is just a general common value, in a lot of countries. I'm not sure you can blame a guy's penis size for that.


It's actually not a common value in a lot of countries, actually in many societies being larger or curvy is equated with things like wealth or fertility.

Though we can say that some men simply like thinner and some men simply like curvier women, what I've noticed is that some men who feel "small" in some way ...whether its their own height/weight, their socio-economic status, lack of achievement as a man, or small penis...will especially harp in a rather impersonal way upon women being thin, as if their last pathetic grasp of power as a man relies upon them weighing more than women.

Do you see the difference? The man who simply prefers thin women, and the man who harps on it, ONLY dating very slender women, or even trying to make women they aren't dating - friends, family, acquaintances, complete strangers - feel "fat"...those guys are insecure about something.

A woman's weight has nothing to do with the tightness of her vagina, LOL. However, a strong pelvic floor does, which can be achieved through strengthening exercises...and not all fit women are skinny.

I've also known short, skinny men with larger penises and tall men with a little belly to have small penises, so like I said, a man may be insecure about something or the other, and if tall, lightly chubby men can have little penises, and very slim, short men can have large penises...it's safe to also say a woman's weight has nothing to do with her vagina size.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

Nitou said:


> Warning: This post is extremely offensive, sexist, racist, misogynistic, misandric, dehumanizing, horrible, and mostly pointless. If you read on, there is a risk that you will be made to feel insecure and your self-esteem harmed. Proceed with caution.
> 
> One time my ex-husband told me that he was no longer attracted to me because I was skinny when we married, I had gained weight and my butt was too big. LOL. I think he was trying to hurt my feelings. In case you think maybe he was just trying to offer some constructive criticism, I had already been refusing him sexually for a long time. It was that bad. I had told him what was wrong with his personality and how to fix it but he refused. And it’s not like I never complained about _his_ size in a mean-spirited way. Yeah, that one brought out the worst in me.
> 
> ...


First off the post made me laugh, so lets get that out of the way.
But frankly it's because it's riddled with questions that I would associate with a high school kid.

I doubt there is any correlation between anything you've brought up and even if there was it's not close to causal and probably a weak correlation thus pointless.

It's almost as bad as the one where guys with little sports cars have small dicks.
Then guys with huge trucks have small dicks.
Like there are studies showing men who have sedans have huge cocks.

Haters gonna hate.
That's really what it comes down to.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> l'm disappointed because l thought this was going to suggest that skinny women prefer small penises and l was going to agree with you.
> 
> Anyway. Something about this thread has just made me feel wrong inside and l have to go now.


HAHAHAHA :laughing:


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

interesting thread, I have an unusually small penis not afraid to admit it - I've never been with a women, because of it. However I'm attracted to all kinds of women - I honestly don't have a "type".


----------



## ZMX (Jul 2, 2012)

Sounds bunk. I won't consider it even as "more probably" true unless there's empirical evidence.

As for statistics: I'm a twig, by most anyone's standards - 5'11, 140lb, 6% body fat. I prefer thin women more than my peers do. My penis is 6.2 inches long. I'm too lazy to measure girth, but I estimate it to be of average magnitude.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

Nitou said:


> Warning: This post is extremely offensive, sexist, racist, misogynistic, misandric, dehumanizing, horrible, and mostly pointless. If you read on, there is a risk that you will be made to feel insecure and your self-esteem harmed. Proceed with caution.
> 
> One time my ex-husband told me that he was no longer attracted to me because I was skinny when we married, I had gained weight and my butt was too big. LOL. I think he was trying to hurt my feelings. In case you think maybe he was just trying to offer some constructive criticism, I had already been refusing him sexually for a long time. It was that bad. I had told him what was wrong with his personality and how to fix it but he refused. And it’s not like I never complained about _his_ size in a mean-spirited way. Yeah, that one brought out the worst in me.
> 
> ...


Amazing discovery

I love thick women but I am in agreeance that my twig and berries are not big enough to properly stick it to them. Although I have had sex with a larger woman (she was not fat or "big" but she was still bigger than me) and she seemed to enjoy it. 

Sometimes sex = more on the experience than actual measurements of vaginal depth and penile length


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

I have a question.


What the hell is "bottoming out"?


I'm going to be sorry I asked, I just know it...


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> I have a question.
> 
> 
> What the hell is "bottoming out"?
> ...


From your post I got curious and googled.
Found this.

Suppose I'm expected to make a WARNING that it shows a woman's breasts since it relates to breast implants.Bottoming Out


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Nitou said:


> Warning: This post is extremely offensive, sexist, racist, misogynistic, misandric, dehumanizing, horrible, and mostly pointless. If you read on, there is a risk that you will be made to feel insecure and your self-esteem harmed. Proceed with caution.


lol I'm not offended, but I do think this is a fair bit of hasty deduction.
in all seriousness, preference for skinny women = skinny women give you a boner (or, if you're a lesbian, they make you wet).


----------



## INFJane (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh coooome on srsly?

It's not about the size of the boat

It's about the _motion_ of the _ocean_


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

INFJane said:


> Oh coooome on srsly?
> 
> It's not about the size of the boat
> 
> It's about the _motion_ of the _ocean_


Sometimes the boat isn't big enough to make it in the ocean


----------



## Obscure (May 20, 2013)

Hell NO.
This is irrational and wrong.


----------

